# Fat old moderator



## rAJJIN (Oct 18, 2014)

Still making it to
The gym and lifting some weights.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 18, 2014)

Smdh


----------



## MattG (Oct 19, 2014)

Look great brother


----------



## MilburnCreek (Oct 19, 2014)

Holy Fuck.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 19, 2014)

Fat?!!! I feel so insulted!!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking really good rAJ!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2014)

Dang lookin swole

Whatch u on and how do u lift? Diet lookin good as well bro


----------



## srd1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wish I was that "fat" bro!!!lol


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Juice is basic. Little of this and a little of that.
Test and tren are my favorites.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 19, 2014)

Lookin swole rAJJIN!  Big time

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yea raj you look great brother


----------



## MattG (Oct 19, 2014)

Small waist makes you look extra huge up top. About a 32"?


----------



## basskiller (Oct 20, 2014)

Raj.. damn dude. .. your looking great brother


----------



## Genetikfightr (Oct 20, 2014)

How old?


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking great dude.

Tren. is King.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 20, 2014)

looking great Raj!!! Not fat, not old! Looking good!


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Oct 21, 2014)

Impressive. I would be very interested to know your age and read about your training, cardio, basic dietary and lifestyle that has lead to your health and physique.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 21, 2014)

MattG said:


> Small waist makes you look extra huge up top. About a 32"?




Yes jeans are 32-33 waist.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 21, 2014)

basskiller said:


> Raj.. damn dude. .. your looking great brother




Thanks BK


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 21, 2014)

thebrick said:


> looking great Raj!!! Not fat, not old! Looking good!




Appreciated thebrick. Thanks man.
Just turned 38.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking solid man, jacked as hell.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 21, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> Appreciated thebrick. Thanks man.
> Just turned 38.



ummm 38 aint old yet bro, I just turned 45 and IB is old as dirt so you have a lot of catching up to be old


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 21, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> ummm 38 aint old yet bro, I just turned 45 and IB is old as dirt so you have a lot of catching up to be old


Shit yettis don't age


----------



## Big-John (Oct 21, 2014)

Dang raj your huge brother!


----------



## kubes (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking great raj!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 23, 2014)

I expected to see a different moderator's pics! All kidding aside, you are looking HUGE.


----------



## lifterwv (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn!!!


----------



## Sully (Dec 17, 2014)

Shit, my goal is to be fat like u Raj.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 18, 2014)

Fatass!


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 18, 2014)

I have this guy name JETHRO TULL helping me now.
I am about 3 days into a good meal plan.
Thanks for the compliments guys. Always trying and looking for ways to improve .


----------



## Akamai (Dec 18, 2014)

Photoshop,   lol

Ak

I know your freezing your ass off right about now and still making it to the gym.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 18, 2014)

Just noticed this thread ! Never seen you're pic before, Raj. Great job brother.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey, I know Jethro from PM 
Hope it works well for you


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 20, 2014)

Today-


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2014)

Beast!!!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 20, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> I have this guy name JETHRO TULL helping me now.
> I am about 3 days into a good meal plan.
> Thanks for the compliments guys. Always trying and looking for ways to improve .



You are in good hands. Nice work Raj.


----------



## myosaurus (Dec 20, 2014)

man you're a big dude...


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 21, 2014)

WTH...just read this thread for the first time...not sure how I missed it. Damn, you are looking great, lots of hard work being done! You are gonna be going into the New Year with a bang!


----------



## Akamai (Dec 26, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> Today-View attachment 18179



Damn Mofo.

Lookin good!.................. That sounded gay.

Ak

No offense to you gays guys here.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 26, 2014)

Akamai said:


> Damn Mofo.
> 
> Lookin good!.................. That sounded gay.
> 
> ...


Lmfao


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like rajjin's been rajjin in the gym. lol  Great job bud.
I have kids within 3 years of your age! lol. 
Rock it brother!   thx   T....................


----------



## slide (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking great there, brother...Keep doin what you've been doin, my friend...

-s


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

slide said:


> Looking great there, brother...Keep doin what you've been doin, my friend...
> 
> -s



Are you the same Slide from IM?  I've never posted there but lurked for many years (still do).  There's a thread about who you miss from IM and you're name popped up. If it's you.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2015)

You look fantastic. 32-33 inch waist... mine is as big as your age :0


----------



## K1 (May 15, 2015)

Looking thick buddy...Nice work!


----------



## AtomAnt (May 18, 2015)

Just got around to seeing this thread... Damn Raj! You look great brother!

Jethro is a solid guy and it looks like his plan is working....

Mind sharing anything about your training?  Style? Philosophy?


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn buddy! I known you for along time but never seen your pic..... looking awesome!!


----------

